# physics messed up my fun



## StvShoop (Aug 6, 2004)

minolta dimage z1, f3.2, 30secs, iso200, 3:30AM





two of me combined and left only a double-ended arm behind... rahhhh *monster noises*


----------



## Corry (Aug 6, 2004)

Dude...cool.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 7, 2004)

You are a ghost!!!! Don't deny it!


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 7, 2004)

That last one looks like a shot out of a horror movie!


----------



## anua (Aug 9, 2004)




----------

